# Can you trace back pedigree trees?



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Some breeds have pedigree databases you can use for linechasing. There is a great one for siamese and orientals and there may well be something similar for British.

I would either post the names of his parents up on here, or contact one of the breed clubs they may be able to help you.

Linechasing is very addictive though, but its lovely to see all your cats ancestors.


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

there is a way , if your cats parents are registerd with the gccf or any other registring body , you would have to explain what you are doing they are very nice at the gccf and im sure they would help you . good luck


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

do you want the gccf number ?


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

purpot said:


> do you want the gccf number ?


I've just emailed them 

If I want to show either of my kittens do they need to be registered and do I need their pedigree names?


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

unfortuntly yes , you have to have numbers and ped names , this is usually on the pink slip that you would have had if your kittens registerd , but they is a nother way , you dont have to have reg number if you show in the pet section , all tho you have a pure bred cat you can show them in different sections just for fun which is very addictive , esp. when you win something :laugh:


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

its up to the breeder, but you cant get them reg with out her permission the gccf wont do it , to reg a kitten under 2 is 9 pound with a prefix , but it is 12 pound if you have no prefix ,( im sure that your breeder has a perfix ), any way its not just that , even if you are having them spayed or nuterd they have to be show quality, thats why your breeder has sold them to you as a pet and hasnt reg them as not all breeders dont reg pets, i dont , you need to talk to your breeder , pet quality and show quality kittens have a big price difference you may be talking a few hundred pounds , pet quality doesnt mean there is somthing wrong with your kitten, it is just not suitable for showing , eg teeth not in line , ears slightly to big ,wrong eye col , to the standard of points with the gccf as i said you need to have a chat to your breeder ,


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Adfursh is an administrative prefix. That means it does not indicate who the breeder is, so you're not going to have any joy there unless the breeder of your kitten tells you.

The only Westavon prefix I could find on a google search was for British Bulldogs - and even so there was no link to the prefix holder, just the prefix appearing on pedigrees. I guess it is just possible that the breeder of those also breeds cats, or it could be purely co-incidence.

I'm afraid you are likely to have an uphill struggle with this unless the breeder can tell you any more.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes you can show any unregistered cat in the household pets section.

Liz


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

yes you could , you just enter them in the pet section , and im sure they will do well  bsh kittens are very pretty


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

oh yes i forget to tell you ,that adfurst is a yearly perfix which changes every year this is for people without perfixes at the gccf . but dont give up hope :thumbup:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Why is the breeder not registering her kittens? You can register them yourself if you get a copy of the mating certificate from the breeder when you collect the kittens. In fact if they're not registered then you should definitely ask for this, as you're entitled to it.
Neutering makes no difference to whether they can be registered or not 



little_miss_kitty said:


> Do you know how much is costs to register a kitten?
> 
> I might be cheeky and ask the breeders if they can register them for me if i pay (kittens will be neutered..i asume they can still be registered?)


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

and both parents have to be on the active register. The kitten may be unregistered with no papers because of that ?


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

after reading another tread by miss kitty regarding thinking her kitty was a boy and that she is buying two girls , the lady that she is buying the kittens from , says the vet thinks she has ringworm on a adult cat :frown2:if you have bought your kittens , then she shouldnt have sold them to you knowing that she has ring wrom it takes longer than 8 weeks to confirm , you poor woman all you wanted to know if you could trace your kittens history and may be show your kittens , as you have found out today its not that simple , eg not having reg kittens , please dont not take these kittens home with you as ring worm is a very bad skin fungus and humans can catch it ,


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say that the parents arent registered at all,you recieved no paperwork with your kitten,so you cannot now register her,or trace her family history as you cannot guarantee that any names the breeder gives you are correct.If you wanted a papered cat you should have done your homework and gone to a proper breedermany "breeders" who pretend their cats are pedigree,provide false paperwork,sad but true.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> I would say that the parents arent registered at all,you recieved no paperwork with your kitten,so you cannot now register her,or trace her family history as you cannot guarantee that any names the breeder gives you are correct.If you wanted a papered cat you should have done your homework and gone to a proper breedermany "breeders" who pretend their cats are pedigree,provide false paperwork,sad but true.


Oh well it was only for my own interest really so I think I'll give up tracing Winstons lines as it looks like I'll hit a brick wall


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

omg thanks for that , sorry to worry you but i would stay well away from the other kitten , you dont sound like you are having a good day to day , as far as having no paper work you need to go back to the breeder , ask for a pedigree as mum and dad are pure ped and are registerd with the gccf .


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

purpot said:


> omg thanks for that , sorry to worry you but i would stay well away from the other kitten , you dont sound like you are having a good day to day , as far as having no paper work you need to go back to the breeder , ask for a pedigree as mum and dad are pure ped and are registerd with the gccf .


why would you stay well away from the other kitten?


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

the kitten that you were going to buy may have ringworm , just because it is well and healthy doesnt mean it doesnt carry ringworm , if a moggie of the breeder you were going to buy off has ringwrom it will go through the whole house and is very contagious . plaes dont go back to the house where the kitten is .


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

there is a lot lot more i could say about that, but i think it would be just making you worry, i hope you do have all your paper work and that you do show your kitten even if it is in a pet section you sound like a very caring person , i wish you good luck .


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If the cat tests negative for ringworm then there is no cause for alarm.

Ringworm strikes terror into the heart of every cat breeder but the reason for that is more to do with the draconian measures the GCCF have in place to try to prevent its spread, than with the severity of the disease itself. It is self-limiting and, with only two cats, would not be a major problem. Obviously there is no point in bringing it in unnecessarily but the breeder of that kitten is doing the right thing.

Liz


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Why is the kitten not being registered - do you know? There can be some perfectly valid reasons for this, there can also be bad reasons. It COULD be because of the ringworm scare because breeders with ringworm are not allowed to sell kittens, but the indications so far are that she is acting in a totally fair and transparent manner on this, and after all she did not have to tell you, then you would not have known.

Liz


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You could certainly ask, there's no harm in that. If she has a valid reason for not registering, she should then tell you.

Liz


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

dont be silly your not stupid , the word pet only is what it says , if you r going to have her spayed then it is not important that she is registerd , breeders only reg there kittens to show or to breed usually , there is nothing wrong with a unreg kitten , away of finding out is look at the family tree (pedigree) to see if the reg number are there of mum and dad , it could be that mum is and dad isnt or the other way around then the breeder would not be able to reg the kittens it is queit common its not the end of the world .


----------

